# Anyone running expanded glass?



## trillions of atoms (Apr 29, 2013)

Been using recycled glass this run and really dig it. Growstones is the brand....ph inert, little rinsing and very light.


Anyone else running it?

Half of them i mixed 50/50 with perlite and have had excellent results with tons of fine root hair development.


----------



## Dan K. Liberty (Apr 30, 2013)

no, but I have a case of hugo blocks i will donate to the recycling bin hehe  . . . gimme cowschnitzel or gimme death

does it run the same ph as rockwool, or require any similar prep ?  I still have a twisted interest in this . . . cmon people give the guy some freakin feedback will ya


----------



## trillions of atoms (Apr 30, 2013)

No phing, inert. 40 percent more arreation than perlite...


Might wanna try some, works great to arreate soil as well... Have two in 1 gal 50 percent soil fifty percent glass


----------



## trillions of atoms (Apr 30, 2013)

^ two each* in 1 gal containers


----------



## P Jammers (Apr 30, 2013)

Be careful with that stuff bro. It is said to be PH inert, however used with small doses of water the PH will rise like crazy. [like a 5 gallon DWC setup]

Mixing it like you have may help, but I have a buddy who just tested that stuff [solo] in a DWC and he would watch it jump from 5.5 to 7.0 over night and continued for two weeks until he finally trashed the idea and went back to Clay pebbles.

I picked some up at the Maximum Yield grow show in Detroit last year and tested it on my system and didn't notice it spiking the PH overall, but I also have 55 gallons of nutes -VS- 2 gallons of Gro-stones.

Love their idea trying to used recycled glass. I just wish they could make it a bit smaller and more even in size. I feel like that could be a huge improvement in the development of roots.

Best of luck with it!


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 30, 2013)

Ya need something like Small Glass Marbles maybe. Sure dont understand how glass would change PH,,but I have never seen this expanded glass stuff. It must be porous or something cause water doesnt change its PH in a Glass Jar or Mug.


----------



## pcduck (Apr 30, 2013)

Growstone web site said:
			
		

> The final product is a rigid and highly porous glass foam, which is crushed into different particle size irregular shape aggregates. Growstones aggregates contain approximately 98% vitreous soda lime glass and 1.0 &#8211; 5.0 % of calcium carbonate, a natural foaming agent.



This is what was on their web site WeedHopper


----------



## trillions of atoms (Apr 30, 2013)

Hey y'all! Thanks for taking the time to post fellas.

I'm running the stones in both my veg tent and flower room,my veg tent has a Rez that's a 5 gallon bucket with a Rubbermaid tub sitting on top it for my flood tray. I have 9 in half gallon grow bags and my Rez holds 4-5 gallons.

No ph spike yet and I'm about to chop in a couple of weeks. My 2x3 e&f holds more solution at 20 gallons. And no issues there, actually having to add water to ph up the solution lately, quite the opposite.


Only bad things I've Hurd is that the dust from the stuff is similar to fiberglass.


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 30, 2013)

pcduck said:
			
		

> This is what was on their web site WeedHopper


 
Yep PCDuck,,that makes more since, Its not just pure Glass.
And TOA,,,I would be carefull ,,,Fiberglass dust,, VERY BAD.
I wounder how,, small, hollow, pure glass marbles would do? Bet they would be awsome. Solid glass marbles would be to heavy me thinks.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Apr 30, 2013)

The dust really ain't crap compared to ton, perlite, or even the lava rock I've used.  I'm really liking this stuff, looking for pictures with others results if possible.  I won't be touching ton again...


----------



## trillions of atoms (Nov 4, 2013)

Got rep for this thread from a member and wanted to say I still reuse my ton I have but I have been running the side by side for almost a year and the root development is far greater w the glass...there is just so much more places for roots to grow!  Havent had any spiking issues and have even had to use ph up more than anything.  I have been running addback on the same rez each cycle and I have cut my nute usage in half. Now im sitting on 6 gallons of gh bloom n micro thinking I would be burning through it every week.  Was running lucas...bumped up the bloom in fliwer, but have been adding some dutch masters additive I was given instead of the koolbloom. And it works well!!   

I will use all the ton I have till I cant and then make the switch.  Small bags with these work great I have not seen improvement with 1 gallon containers for what I do in e and f


----------



## Locked (Nov 4, 2013)

Good info...thanks for sharing guys.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Nov 5, 2013)

This is my exp...I dont flood for an hour four times a day...I start with once a day and bump it up as they need it. I swear the less watering and better dry times helps TONS in the beginning with e n f.... the perlite n stone mix is so light its easy to tell when its time to water.

check it out if ya got 20 bux laying around and running flood and drain.


----------

